# CCMG Professional body



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

Please I need anyone that have idea about CCMG professional body possible interview and assessments exam questions. Please help is very urgent. Thanks as you help out


----------



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

Try the South African Visa Forum on Facebook. Lots of kind people willing to share their experiences there


----------



## Adeyemi09 (Oct 25, 2019)

I did the admin even deleted my post


----------

